# Old School Precision Power PPI PPI-4200AM 4200AM Amp Amplifier Rough WORKS 100%



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp up for auction 

Old School Precision Power PPI PPI 4200AM 4200AM Amp Amplifier Rough Works 100 | eBay


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Relisted my amp for auction with 22 people watching it 

Old School Precision Power PPI PPI 4200AM 4200AM Amp Amplifier Rough Works 100 | eBay


----------

